# Shifter-- Saint VS. XT



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Hey, quick question. I was planning on getting the Saint rear shifter that I can get for about $80. Then I found a pair of XT shifters that cost only $85 (I dont need the front, but that doesn't matter). I'll be using it with a med cage Saint derailleur. Which would shift better, or are they about equal? 
Also, would they both be okay later on if I was to switch to an Ultegra derailler, or another short cage Shimano? (Im sticking with Shimano right now, because I've already got a Saint derailleur that Im going to use)

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

they should both mecanically work fine...the saint shifter has short "paddles"


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

The XT and Saint are mechanically the same, as far as I know, it's just the paddles which are different. The XT indicator window can be removed, whereas the Saint doesn't have one at all.


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

I've used XTR, XT and Saint shifters however, I've only needed the right one. Out of all of them I like the Saint the best because the triggers are shorter and it seems to have a more solid shift feel over the XTR and XT. As far as the derailleurs go you can use any of them with any combo of shifter as long as they all match speeds. On my both my bikes I have a Shimano 105 (they last forever if you don't crash on them and cheap) and a Saint shifter which I have no problems with ever as long as I keep everything oiled up and maintained.

Hope that helps!


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

saints more out the way and tougher by the way i have the xt


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Both shifters will work fine. As mentioned the Saint lacks a display and it has shorter paddles so that it's more out of the way, and it can be mounted on either side of the brake.

Derailleur doesn't care how many speeds it is, it just does whatever the shifter tells it to. So as long as the derailleurs limits allow it to cover the entire range of the cassette, it'll work if the shifter is for the same number of speeds as the cassette. So you can use your 8 speed and 10 speed derailleurs with a 9 speed cassette (though the cage width may differ ever so slightly).


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Hmmm. might try the Saint.. Hopefully not seeing the indicator wont bug me


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

cummings said:


> Hmmm. might try the Saint.. Hopefully not seeing the indicator wont bug me


Just think of all the weight you'll save.


----------

